# Some fun with meatloaf



## virgo152 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I made meatloaf today.  I didn't have a loaf pan so I put it in my flower flexipan mold.  It looks so yummy.  

Does anyone have any flexipan molds?  I have the flower, Bunt cake, and I'm getting the loaf pan.  I also have the Roul'pat and Silpat.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have a ring-shaped flex pan, virgo?  If you do, you could cook your meatloaf in that and then serve mashed potatoes in the center after it's turned out of the pan.


----------



## virgo152 (Feb 3, 2008)

The Bunt mold pan has that.  If I go to a party then that would be a great idea.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 3, 2008)

Of course, the Bundt pan has the hole in the center.  I missed that.  Perfect for mashed potatoes.


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I never use a loaf pan for meatloaf. I pat it out into a loaf shape and put it in a baking dish. That way, it gets nice and brown on the sides, and you don't have to deal with turning it out into the pan. 
You can also make a round one, and cut wedges from it. That's what I do when I cook mine in the microwave (which works quite well, actually), as the round shape cooks more evenly.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 4, 2008)

We have what I believe is a jello mold. It is round, with zig zag edges and a raised center. I use cooking spray, then press the meatloaf into it. Put a baking sheet on top, flit it over, and remove the mold. Bake in the oven, and ten minutes before it is done put the tomato glaze on top.
Never thought of putting mashed potatoes in the center.. cool idea.


----------

